# Villager... lol



## storm75x (Feb 8, 2015)

First Animal Crossing, uh, fan art. Oh god why did I do this?

My dA account
I might do requests, actually, nah.


----------



## WhoAmI? (May 14, 2015)

Nice xD Bet Villager killed all the animals, hehe.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2015)

If you do a killer toon link you are going strait to my heart forever


----------



## storm75x (May 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> If you do a killer toon link you are going strait to my heart forever


I want to draw it this way, screw you!


----------

